# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Realm of the mad god - Nilly's 21.0.1 Hacked Client with in-game GUI

## Parog

Well this is an update to the #21.0.1 client released at MPGH a few days ago, posted here as requested by a fellow user who messaged me. Aim assist is now vastly improved. So much so that Nilly questioned whether it would be a good idea to release... 

Anyways here is a list of changes from the previous build:

[Misc improvements]
Stat and Inventory viewer is now togglable.RotMG renamed to nilly's has been tweaked a little so that it doesn't show ingame.New About button in options menu.Reconnect has been slightly tweaked. Tried to fix bug with dungeon recon (not sure if I succeeded). Dungeon Recon is now disabled with pcaves and now has a three min window instead of two.
[Aim Assist improvements]
Fixed bug with checking for wrong status effect (Armored over Invulnerable)Tweaked Target Highest HP mode. If two targets have the same max HP and are in range, it will now target the mob with the lowest hp. If both have the same hp, it will target by distance.Tweaked Closest to cursor mode. Created a bounding radius around the cursor for targeting mobs which is configurable. This helps stop aim assist from wildly changing shooting direction and should be very difficult to detect if one is cheating when using a tight bounding distance and autofire.Added option for the +1 range that jNoob's gives to all weapons (even though the weapons don't shoot that extra distance, some people seem to like it)Added 10 new console commands. Mobs can now be added to an exception list and an ignore list. Mobs on the exception list will be shot at regardless of status effects (stasis, invulnerable, invincible). Mobs on the ignore list will not be targeted. 



```
/aex <MobId> - Add to exception list
/rex <MobId> - Remove from exception list
/exlist - View exception list
/exclear - Clear exception list
/exdefault - Reset exception list to default

/aig <MobId> - Add to ignore list
/rig <MobId> - Remove from ignore list
/iglist - View ignore list
/igclear - Clear ignore list
/igdefault - Reset ignore list to default
```

To help with figuring out what the mob ids are so one can easily add/remove mobs from the exception/ignore list, a new option has been added called "Display Mob Info" in the "Other" option tab. When the option is on, all enemies will display their name and id.New "Damage Ignored Mobs" option. When turned off, projectiles will not damage mobs on your ignore list.

Important! Read before posting!
Client does not work with hardware accel on. Turn it off.Fullscreen v3 does not work under steam.Do not use this client in browser. Use a projector for your os found here: Adobe Flash Player - Downloads (download the one named "Download the Windows Flash Player 13 Projector" if you use windows). Just download the file and drag the .swf file I provide here onto it. The game will run. Using a browser will make you susceptible to infinite loading screen (due to not adding the client to your trust locations) and bad lag and disconnects (due to missing tiles).Do not use "Adobe Flash Player 10" projector (cause of infinite black screen). If you are still using an old projector, get the latest version found on the link above.I can't do anything about "Account in use" so don't ask.Read the tool tips in the options menu carefully. Not all options are framed in a fashion like hack on hack off. For example, debuffs. To turn off a debuff you must make the option read off.
If you post with a question that the above list answers, don't expect a response from me. I'll just ignore your post.

Virus Scans:
nilly_21.0.1_v2.zip - Jotti's malware scan
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/7...is/1398340068/





*
Download link:*  Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## travisr

This is all im getting mate, any clue?

----------


## Parog

The game has updated - I'll post an update shortly.

----------


## travisr

looking forward to it

----------


## Justin Velliquette

Says the file is damaged or some shit.. 0 kb download?

----------

